# Apple TV en borne Wifi sur Ampli A/V



## Spec (15 Juin 2012)

J'ai un ampli et un lecteur blu ray Yamaha et j'aimerai utiliser l'application "AV Controller Yamaha" de mon Ipad2 mais si je branche pas mon ampli au réseau forcement ça ne fonctionne pas. Alors est-il possible de brancher mon APPLE TV3 sur mon ampli afin d'utiliser le wifi et contrôler mes appareils avec l'application AVC ??


----------

